# Elemento distintivo



## scarabeo

Bonjour à tous je doit traduire cette phrase, mais mon français n'est pas excellente...et donc je demande votre aide
merci beaucoup en advance

*Elemento distintivo e garanzia del costante impegno profuso dall' Azienda nell’offrire ai propri clienti Qualità Totale, sono le seguenti certificazioni conseguite*:

Elément que distingué et garantie l’engagement continue que la Sociètè a mis en offrant total qualité a leurs clientes, sont les certifications suivantes:

je suis heureux de recevoir vos corrections...


----------



## matoupaschat

Strana come frase... Potresti dare un passo più lungo?


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Scarabeo et bisous Matou !

Tu as raison, Matou, en fait la phrase a une construction bien emphatique!

Je dirais "Le certifications obtenues jusqu'aujourd'hui constituent _les trais distinctifs_ de la société ..."

Dis-moi, ça pourrait aller?

Encore un tas!


----------



## scarabeo

Ciao Matoupaschat et Yulan:9 

oui s'est vrai en italien est facilement compréhensibles mais en francais no ... je doit traduire des certifications, comme ISO 90001 et la phrase commence...proprio cosi come sopra indicato... dont je ne peux pas changer rien... je ne sais pas comme faire...


----------



## Yulan

Scarabeo, 

Je vois, mais de toute façon, je dirais: 

"Les certifications obentues constituent les traits distinctifs ainsi que l'épreuve de l'engagement constant de la société afin d'offrir la qualité la meilleure à ses clients:"

Mais il faut attendre Matou ici!


----------



## matoupaschat

No, capisco benissimo, ma in un primo tempo non avevo visto i due punti della fine e mi ero successivamente lasciato incastrare dalle maiuscole di Qualità Totale .
Avevi ben inteso ragione, cara Yulan (bizz), a "raddrizzare" -- avrete capito che qui sta parlando il francofono  -- la costruzione della frase. Ritoccando un altro po' la tua proposta, arrivo a questo: 
"Les certifications obtenues constituent le signe distinctif et la preuve de l'engagement constant de la société à offrir la qualité la meilleure à ses clients".
Ciaoooo...


----------



## Yulan

matoupaschat said:


> "Les certifications obtenues constituent le signe distinctif et la preuve de l'engagement constant de la société à offrir la qualité la meilleure à ses clients".
> Ciaoooo...


 
Ahhhh, oui! La langue maternelle! 
C'est tout-à-fait parfait, Matou  

Double tas!


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> Ahhhh, oui! La langue maternelle!


Exactement! Il faut être tombé dedans quand on est petit. C'est à te fiche le cafard parce qu'après avoir essayé pendant vingt ans dans une autre langue, tu crois que tu vas y arriver, et puis tu te rends compte qu'il y a toujours ce foutu petit je-ne-sais-quoi qui t'empêchera jusqu'au bout d'être "allophone natif", ... même par écrit! Bouhhhh....


----------



## scarabeo

Grazie Matoupaschat et Yulan

Mi siete stati di grande aiuto...non essendo di lingua madre è sempre difficile intarprendere una traduzione...non si finisce mai di imparare:!!!!! 
spero che grazie a voi e ad altri amici del Forum potrò migliorare il mio francese...

Je vous souhaite une bonne journée


----------



## Piero.G

_Signe_ ou _trait_ 



trait,  Larousse:
- Ce qui constitue un élément caractéristique, une marque distinctive
- Indice d'une qualité, d'un sentiment, signe d'un caractère


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> _Signe_ ou _trait_


Ciao Piero
Il problema è se vuoi associare l'aggettivo "distinctif" con un sostantivo, perché "un trait distinctif" non può dirsi del tutto sbagliato ma non funziona troppo bene in francese. Perlopiù si dice "un signe distinctif" o meno spesso "une marque distinctive", come indicato dalla definizione che riporti. Poi il distintivo mi faceva pensare a "l'insigne", che non avrei osato lasciare secco qui, ma non vedendo a cosa abbinarlo, sono arrivato a "signe distinctif".


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Piero
> Il problema è se vuoi associare l'aggettivo "distinctif" con un sostantivo, perché "un trait distinctif" non può dirsi del tutto sbagliato ma non funziona troppo bene in francese. Perlopiù si dice "un signe distinctif" o meno spesso "une marque distinctive", come indicato dalla definizione che riporti. Poi il distintivo mi faceva pensare a "l'insigne", che non avrei osato lasciare secco qui, ma non vedendo a cosa abbinarlo, sono arrivato a "signe distinctif".



Ops.. Matou! Così mi mandi in crisi nera ..... 
Dalla lettura delle voci _*Caractère*_ e sprt _*Caractèristique*_ (= it. *peculiarità*) nella 9à edizione della "bibbia accademica di Francia", a me era parso che *élément distinctif, signe distinctif, trait distinctif* fossero equipollenti e quindi intercambiabili (non così per "*insigne distinctif*" che vedo solo nel glossema di _*bouton*_).

 ma se mi mettete in dubbio anche i sacri testi .... io piango!


----------



## Piero.G

Bien! Merci Matou


----------



## matoupaschat

Aithria said:


> Ops.. Matou! Così mi mandi in crisi nera .....
> Dalla lettura delle voci _*Caractère*_ e sprt _*Caractèristique*_ (= it. *peculiarità*) nella 9à edizione della "bibbia accademica di Francia", a me era parso che *élément distinctif, signe distinctif, trait distinctif* fossero equipollenti e quindi intercambiabili (non così per "*insigne distinctif*" che vedo solo nel glossema di _*bouton*_).
> 
> ma se mi mettete in dubbio anche i sacri testi .... io piango!


Prima, una domanda: cosa è 'sta "_bibbia accademica di Francia_"?

Poi, per tentare di rispondere, non di spiegare, perché non saprei come fare, direi che *élément distinctif, signe distinctif, trait distinctif* sono di significato uguale, comunque non completamente intercambiabili né ugualmente probabili. La coppia _trait + distinctif_, francamente, non ricordo di averla letta né sentita, tranne forse in ambito artistico. Non userei _insigne_ con _distinctif_, _l'insigne_ mi sembra di per sé _distinctif_; _signe_, invece, viene benissimo completato dallo stesso aggettivo. 

Da queste considerazioni non espresse era nata la delusa riflessione del mio post #8.

Tutto lí...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao mon cher Matou !

Un peu un rétard ... mais me voilà! 

Quoi te dire? Comme d'habitude désormais, je suis tout-à-fait d'accord! 
Merci de ta pacience par ailleurs!!! 

Bisous


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> Ciao mon cher Matou !
> 
> Un peu un retard ... mais me voilà!
> 
> Quoi te dire? Comme d'habitude désormais, je suis tout-à-fait d'accord!
> Merci de ta patience par ailleurs!!!
> 
> Bisous


 

Merci chère Yulan,

Ton soutien compte beaucoup pour moi, car je ne suis ici qu'un amateur face aux professionnels que vous êtes ou serez pour la plupart. Cela signifie que personne ne m'a appris les principes de la traduction, que j'ai découverts et que je continue à découvrir par moi-même, en essayant d'aider, et en me trompant de temps en temps, parfois même, de façon monstrueuse. 
J'espère que vous comprendrez...

Gros bisous à toi, Yulan!
À tous, cordialement!


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> Prima, una domanda: cosa è 'sta "_bibbia accademica di Francia_"?
> 
> Poi, per tentare di rispondere, non di spiegare, perché non saprei come fare, direi che *élément distinctif, signe distinctif, trait distinctif* sono di significato uguale, comunque non completamente intercambiabili né ugualmente probabili. La coppia _trait + distinctif_, francamente, non ricordo di averla letta né sentita, tranne forse in ambito artistico. Non userei _insigne_ con _distinctif_, _l'insigne_ mi sembra di per sé _distinctif_; _signe_, invece, viene benissimo completato dallo stesso aggettivo.
> 
> Da queste considerazioni non espresse era nata la delusa riflessione del mio post #8.
> 
> Tutto lí...



Buongiorno Matou 
La "Bibbia" sono i dizionari dell'Accadémie Française  ...  che però .. come tutte le "bibbie", cadono miseramente alla prova della lingua viva ... 
Di fatto . ...  grazie per informazione sulla scarsa frequenza d'uso di trait distinctif.
Quanto alla mia esclamazione sul "mettere in dubbio i sacri testi" era detto in tono scherzoso, spero si sia compreso .... o no??


----------



## matoupaschat

Aithria said:


> Buongiorno Matou
> La "Bibbia" sono i dizionari dell'Accadémie Française ... che però .. come tutte le "bibbie", cadono miseramente alla prova della lingua viva ...
> Di fatto . ... grazie per informazione sulla scarsa frequenza d'uso di trait distinctif.
> Quanto alla mia esclamazione sul "mettere in dubbio i sacri testi" era detto in tono scherzoso, spero si sia compreso .... o no??


Avevo capito, come no! 

Questi dizionari sono i meno credibili di tutti, che hanno sempre almeno un secolo di ritardo sugli altri, figurati allora sull'uso attuale. È meglio lasciarli da parte (o riservarne l'uso ai testi di epoca classica) e attenersi al CNRTL "semplice" .

Bon weekend.


----------

